# Database Discussions > MDX and Analysis Services >  Sum of more three members - MDX calculation

## noelamores

Hi,

I'm new in using MDX coding and got stuck to one of the script below.   When  an query the table it return #value and Im not sure what Im missing.
Please help. thank you  :Smilie: 

SCOPE ([[Region Hierarchy].[Region 1]);
this=sum({[Cube_Dimension].[Dimension].[Members].&[1],[Cube_Dimension].[Dimension].[Members].&[2],
             [Cube_Dimension].[Dimension].[Members].&[6]},[Measures].[Total]);
    End scope;

----------

